# SC-MT800 on Aero drop bars?



## V10Jon (Oct 1, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is room on the common Aero drop bars for the SC-MT800 to be mounted near the stem?

If so, does anyone have pics?

Also, if by miracle... will the aero bars allow BOTH the SC-MT800 and a K-Edge mount?

3T Aeronova
Zipp SL-70 Aero
SWorks Aerofly
Enve SES
etc...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

The MT800 display is about 2" wide...I'd say not, only way is if you compromised either the display angle or the handlebar angle. The display and the wing will not get along.

With an internally routed handlebar, I'd sooner go for the bar-plug junction box and use Di2 fields on an Edge to get all the data.


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> With an internally routed handlebar, I'd sooner go for the bar-plug junction box and use Di2 fields on an Edge to get all the data.


If you use a Garmin head unit, most of them will interface with your Di2, but you may need to get a wireless unit. I have my Di2 info on all of my data screens. And note that a bar-end junction box is really cool, but not necessary for this. There are a lot of creative solutions for mounting your junction box.


----------

